# S-clamps For Screwless Vise



## MaverickNH (Dec 26, 2015)

Apologies - my Google-Fu appears to be weak. I hear-tell of a "S-Clamp" that can be used to clamp a Screwless Vise to a Mini Mill table lengthwise, in the end slots, but can't seem to find them sold anywhere.

From a Swarfrat video, it looks like this picture. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




A n00bie, I'd look to buy them before I make them. Any links appreciated.


----------



## royesses (Dec 26, 2015)

My old eyes can't make out what you are showing in that photo. Little Machine Shop has many types of clamps. Very fine folks there and fast shippers.
Z clamp:
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3583&category=

Screwless vise clamps:
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2675&category=


----------



## MaverickNH (Dec 27, 2015)

Those are the one! Thanks.


----------



## royesses (Dec 27, 2015)

MaverickNH said:


> Those are the one! Thanks.


You're very welcome.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 27, 2015)

If you are new to machining those clamps would be a good place to begin your learning. Give it a shot, you might surprise yourself.

 "Billy G"


----------



## MaverickNH (Dec 27, 2015)

As soon as I can clamp my vise down, I'll certainly make some vise clamps!


----------

